# Banshee...



## WaylanderToo (Dec 1, 2015)

Starts again in January <woot>







final season








mind you GoT should start about when this finishes


----------



## Moonbat (Dec 1, 2015)

Season 4? We've got 2 on DVD but haven't got round to watching it yet.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Dec 1, 2015)

I love it, I would agree it's unbelievable but it's FUN so that gets it a major pass


----------



## REBerg (Jan 24, 2016)

Now they're saying April 1


----------



## Droflet (Jan 24, 2016)

April fools day? Grrrrrr.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 2, 2016)

No foolin'. It's back, featuring Grizzly Adams as Lucas Hood, former sheriff.


----------



## REBerg (May 23, 2016)

Seems like they tied up all the loose ends in the series finale. Sorry to see it go.
Liked the parting comments from the main characters at the end of the episode.


----------



## WaylanderToo (May 23, 2016)

I'm currently @ E6 and (apart from a couple of WTactualF wince inducing moments) really enjoying it


----------



## Droflet (May 23, 2016)

I'll watch it tonight. Sniff, no more Banshee.


----------

